# مهم جدا للمهندسين الصناعيين



## عادل الزوقري (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*الإخوه في منتدى المهندسين العرب أرجوا منكم إخواني أن تساعدوني في مشروع تخرجي حيث أنه بعنوان ( industrial safety ) فما ريكم بهذه الفكرة وأرجوا أن توضحوا لي أهم المواضيع التي ممكن أن أتطرق لها والخطوات المهمة في هذا المشروع في هذا المشروع 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
*​


----------



## عادل الزوقري (14 ديسمبر 2010)

لا أحد يعرف في هذا المنتدى عن الامان الصناعي (شكرا جزيلا يا مهندسين )


----------

